# fast heart beat



## loz

a few times this week my heart feels like its beating really fast when im resting, its that fast that if i put something on my chest it moves! i have a cold so im not my usual self. has anyone else had this im a little worried?


----------



## Laura--x

I have this too, quite often. Atleast once/twice a week, where i'd just be luying there or something and can really feel my heart pumping around my body n out my chest. Its weird x


----------



## hayley x

I get this pretty regularly too i was worried at first thinkin my BP would be high or something but its always been okay when its been monitored so Im sure its nothing to worry about!! its strange though how it just appears outta no where!! xx


----------



## MelanieSweets

I dont think you have anything to worry about, when your pregnant the blood is also being pumped around a lot faster ... so it's ok, at your next appointment maybe just mention this either to GP or Midwife .. but I am pretty sure it is normal .... I get really out of breath sometimes and my heartbeats fast .. but i just presume it's part of it ... after all we are carrying a little bean :)


----------



## loz

just rang my mum n she said palputations in preg are common coz of the extra strain the baby puts on your heart. im going to mention it at my scan on fri just to put mind at rest x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Yes I have had this too, happens only at night when I first ly down to go to sleep, my heart pounds so fast it feels like its going to fly out of my chest. I had a doc appt last Thursday and mentioned this. My doc told me to monitor my pulse rate by counting my pulse on my wrist for 10 secs and then multiplying that number by 6, she said as long as its under 100bpm than I am fine but if its 100 or higher to contact her right away. I only had one night since then where it was slightly over 100 but I thought it may have been because dh and I were fighting and I was all upset, so I took it the following night when I was fine and it was 92. I'm keeping a close eye on it and will call her if it gets higher than 100 so she can schedule an EKG but she said its probably nothing to worry about. :hugs:


----------



## esther

An increase in beats per minute is very normal, resting heart rates of pregnant women can be up to almost 110 per minute and the stroke volume is also increased so your heart will feel like it is beating harder and louder. Don't stress x


----------



## dizzy duck

Yeah, I agree with esther, I have looked in my book as I have been getting this too and it seems normal. I am going to mention it to my MW next week when I see her, if you are worried I would do the same. Take care :hugs: XX


----------

